# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Παιδιά Βοήθεια! άρρωστο Cockatiel.

## Κωσταντινος321

Βοιθεια παιδια ο Jimakos μου δεν ειναι καλα εδο και 3 μερες καθεται σινεχεια κοιματε ορθιος τρωει λιγο ειχε και διαρεια πιγα του πιρα απο pet-shop μια αντιβιωσει ειναι για πολλες αρωστιες μου ειπε και ενα δυναμοτικο λεγονται aviomycine και aidonine εχτες ιτανε λιγο καλιτερα εκανε καμια βολτα στο κλουβακι του αλλα ειχε νευρα πιδουσε πανω στα καγκελα σιμερα δν ειναι καλα βαζει το κεφαλακι του μεσα και θελει να κοιμιθει τι να κανω βρε παιδια ανυσιχω νιωθω πως θα πσοφισει αυριο πιστεβο θα ειναι τα τελεφτεα του καμια βοιθεια κατι??

----------


## jk21

θελω να βαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του και να μας πεις  αν η αλλαγη εγινε αποτομα το τελευταιο τριημερο ή εδειχνε καποια μικρα σημαδια τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες .αν εκανες αλλαγες στη διατροφη του την τελευταια βδομαδα αλλαζοντας πχ μιγμα σπορων ή αυγοτροφης ή κατι αλλο  ή εδωσες καποια φρουτα ή χορταρικα που ισως δεν ειχες πλυνει καλα .εχει σημασια να δωσεις ακριβεις απαντησεις για να σε βοηθησουμε .επισης πως χορηγεις την αντιβιωση; στο νερο ή στο στομα; αν εχει δοσολογια (νομιζω εχει ) στο στομα ,μου την αναφερεις ακριβως οπως την προτεινει το σκευασμα .πρεπει να δωσεις στο στομα

----------


## kirkal

Βασικό να μας πεις επίσης αν βγαίνει από το κλουβι και αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει τσιμπήσει κάτι....πάντα υπάρχει περίπτωση δηλητηρίασης...έχουν χαθεί πολλά πουλάκια έτσι.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον τον jimako τον εχο σχεδον 2 εβδομαδες τον αγορασα απο pet-shop ιτανε καλα εκει που αρχιζε να κελαιδαει και να χερεται ετρογε κανωνικα ειχε ορεξει επινε κανωνικα τις 2-3 μερες τις τελεφταιες τιν πρωτι ιμερα τον ειδα λιγο κατσουφι και μετα αρχιζα να τον παρακολουθω ειδα πως δν ιτανε καλα παρατιρισα τις κουτσουλιες του και ιτανε καπως ιγρες μαυρες με προσινο τορα βλεπω πως εγιναν καπως σκλιροτερες αφτοιν τιν στιγμι δν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες ειχα ανεβασει σε 2ο ποστ που ειχα με ονομα (πηρα κοκατιλ) εκει αν μποριτε να σας βοιθεισω μποριτε να πατε να δειτε..το δινω τροφη παπαγαλινει και μια συσκεβαζμενι που αγορα ονομα Parrots prestige αφτα τα 2 δεν του εδοσα μεχρι στιγμις τιποτα αλλο ουτε λαχανικα ουτε τιποτα οχι δεν βγενει απο το κλουβακι τουυ..Λοιπον τιν αντιβιωσει τιν ριχνω μεσα στο νερο 5 σταγονες απο τιν καθε αντιβιωση και του τιν δινω εδο και 2 μερες..αφτα!!

----------


## jk21

γραψε μου σε παρακαλω τι λενε ακριβως οι οδηγιες χρησης πανω στην αντιβιωση .αν δεν λενε για ποσοτητα σταγονων κατευθειαν στο στομα ,τοτε τις 5 σταγονες σε ποσο νερο τις αναφερουν

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Τορα μολις ειδα τιν κοτσιλια που εκανε εχει χρωμα ασπρο με πρασινο ειναι λιγο υγρειι και κατω στο χαρτι καπως σαν κιτρινοο

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον οδηγιες χρησης.!!!θεραπευτικα:6-8 σταγονες σε 100Ml νερο(μια μικρι)ποτιστρα για 10 συνεχεις ημερες..να διακοπτεται η θεραπεια για μια εβδομαδα και κατοπιν να επαναλαμβανεται για αλλες δυο εβδομαδες.προληπτικα:χορηγ  ουμε μιση δοσολογια (3σταγονες για 10 συνεχεις ημερες κ.λ.π)

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ειναι 5-7 σταγονες στα 100 ml 


πες μου τι παπαγαλος ειναι να σου πω δοσολογια στο στομα

----------


## jk21

οχι αυτο που λες ειναι το aidonine μαλλον .αποκλειεται η αντιβιωση .θελω να μου επιβεβαιωσεις οτι εγραψα για το aviomycine

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

τι θελεις να πεις δημητρη δεν καταλαβα..!!ο παπαγαλος ειναι κοκατιλλ!!!

----------


## jk21

να μου επιβεβαιωσεις οτι ανεφερα για 5-7 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου για το aviomycine ,οχι το aidonine που ανεφερες .αυτο που λες ειναι βιταμινες .θα πουμε στην πορεια για αυτες αν και ποτε  .

αν το 5-7 σταγονες ισχυει και εχεις κοκατιλ 


τοτε διαλυεις απο το *Aviomycine*   7 σταγονες στα 25 ml νερου και δινεις απο αυτο το διαλυμα 2 ml *στο στομα* σημερα το βραδυ .κανεις σε νεο νερο καινουργιο διαλυμα καθε πρωι (7 σταγονες σε 25 ml ) και δινεις  2 ml απο το διαλυμα  το πρωι *στο στομα*  και αλλα  2 ml απο το διαλυμα το απογευμα *στο στομα* και παλι  (κατα προτιμηση με διαφορα 12 ωρων σταθερη ) .

αυτο για συνολο 5 ημερων .τελειωνεις αν ολα πανε καλα σαββατο βραδυ τη χορηγηση .


τις βιταμινες τις βαζεις σε καθαρο νερο οπως λεει και πινει οσο θελει

----------


## olga

Η αντιβίωση aviomycine λέει στο κουτι: 5-7 σταγόνες σε 100ml νερό για 5-7 μέρες. Αν δεν πίνει νερό 3-4 σταγόνες κατευθείαν στο στόμα, 3 φορές την ημέρα για 5 μέρες.
Το aidonine  είναι βιταμίνη και λέει: 6 σταγόνες σε 100ml

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ρε παιδια πως να του το δωσο στο στομα δεν γινεται..το εχο 2 εβδομαδες ειναι πολυ αγριο και ειμαι και καπως αχριστος απο πουλακια πως να το πιασω και να του δωσω στο στομα δν μπορωωω ....:/

----------


## lagreco69

Κωσταντινε πιστευω! οτι στην κατασταση που ειναι δεν θα φερει και πολλες αντιστασεις αν πας να το πιασεις, κανε μια δοκιμη τουλαχιστον. θελεις να μας γραψεις την περιοχη που εισαι, μην μπορει καποιο παιδι να ερθει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ειμαι απο λαρισσα δεν ειναι τελειως ανεστιτο εδο μολις παω κοντα του αρχιζει να φεβγει ποιο περα και με κανει (χιι) οποτε δισκολο να το πιασει εχτες που αρχιζα να του δινω παντος το aviomycine ιπιε νεροο...σιμερα δν ξερω τι εκανε...τι να κανω ρε παιδια?? :/

----------


## olga

Άμα λέει ο Δημήτρης πως πρέπει να του δώσεις το φάρμακο στο στόμα τότε πιάστο με μια πετσετα αν δεν μπορείς με γυμνά χέρια. Εγώ τα δικά μου τα πιάνω με γυμνά χέρια (για παράδειγμα για να τους κόψω τα νύχια) και άμα πάνε να με δαγκώσουν τα φυσάω στο πρόσωπο και έτσι αποσπάται η προσοχή τους.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

εμενα ομως ειναι απο pet-shop και ειναι πολυ αγριο αφου οταν πιγα και το πιρα αφτον που το επιασε με γιμνα χερια του εβγαλε εματα..και παλι και να το πιασω πως να τον ανοιξω το στομα πως να το ριξω σταγονες μεσα?? και με τι και ποσες μου φενοντε ολα τοσο δισκολα + οτι 8α το τιρανισω παρα πολυ για να το πιασω και ολοι τιν διαδικασιαα :/ pffff

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ φοβαμαι οτι το πουλι δεν παιρνει το απαραιτητο νερο για να παρει συνολικα την απαραιτητη δοσολογια φαρμακου .αν δεν μπορεις με τιποτα ,θελω να μου πεις αν πινει νερο με τον ιδιο ρυθμο που επινε πριν μια βδομαδα ή επειδη ειναι νωχελικο πινει σπανια .απο κει και περα αν συμβαινει το δευτερο ή θα πυκνωσουμε πολυ τη δοση στην ποτιστρα ή θα δωσεις οπως σου ειπα εγω με καθε τροπο .ασε τι γραφει για σκετες σταγονες στο στομα πανω η συσκευασια .προφανως δεν μπορει να ειναι ιδια δοσολογια για καναρινι και κοκατιλ ή πολυ περισσοτερο για ζακο ... αν δεν εξειδικευει γιατι πουλακια απευθυνεται ,μαλλον ειναι προχειροτητα της εταιριας ...

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

εξιγισε μου με ποιο τροπο πρεπει να το δωσω απο το στομα νερο και πως?? πως θα το ανιξω και πως θα το βαλω να το πιεει? στιν ποτιστρα διλαδι ποσες σταγονες να ριξω??

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

και δεν το εβλεπα σινεχεια να πινει νερο και οταν ιτανε καλα πολι περισοτερες φορες ετρογε παρα επινε..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον το αφξισα τιν δωσει και του εβαλα 10σταγονες μεσα στιν ποτιστρα και μολις του τιν εβαλα ιπιε νερο και ιπιε 4 απανοτες εκανα καλα ι οχι??

----------


## jk21

στους παπαγαλους που εχουν κυρτο ραμφος και πολυ πιο δυνατο ,πραγματι ειναι πιο δυσκολο .θα το ακινητοποιησει καποιος και ενας αλλος πχ εσυ ,θα του κατεβασεις οσο μπορεις προς τα κατω το κατω ραμφος .το πανω δεν κουνιεται .εκει θα βαλεις καθετα κατι για εμποδιο πχ ενα μολυβι για να μην κλεισει το στομα .τοτε με την συρριγκα θα του σταξεις οσο μπορεις λιγοτερο αποτομα (μην πιεσεις αποτομα το εμβολο αλλα χαλαρα ) θα ριξεις το φαρμακο με πλαγια γωνια και οχι ευθεια προς τα μεσα για να μην παει με δυναμη και το μπουκωσει στην οδο της αναπνοης και οχι της τροφης .αν δεν τα καταφερνεις δοκιμασε να σταξεις σιγα σιγα στα ρουθουνια .θα το ρουφηξει απο εκει μονο του .ομως τοτε δωσε τα 2 ml  με διπλη χορηγηση 1 ml (με μικρη συρριγκα 1 ml για να πηγαινει σιγα σιγα ) 

στην ποτιστρα θα βαλεις μονο τις σταγονες της βιταμινης (aidonine ) .

στο στομα θα δινει μονο aviomycine στη διαλυση που σου ειπα:


διαλυεις απο το *Aviomycine** 7 σταγονες στα 25 ml νερου και δινεις απο αυτο το διαλυμα 2 ml στο στομα σημερα το βραδυ .κανεις σε νεο νερο καινουργιο διαλυμα καθε πρωι (7 σταγονες σε 25 ml ) και δινεις 2 ml απο το διαλυμα το πρωι στο στομα και αλλα 2 ml απο το διαλυμα το απογευμα στο στομα και παλι (κατα προτιμηση με διαφορα 12 ωρων σταθερη ) .

αυτο για συνολο 5 ημερων .τελειωνεις αν ολα πανε καλα σαββατο βραδυ τη χορηγηση .*

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

δημητρη το πουλακι πινει νερο διαβασε λιγο τι εγραπσα παραπανω...

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ δεν ξερω τι κανει το πουλακι αλλα εγω δεν εγραψα πουθενα για 10 σταγονες .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν το πινει λιγο νερο που ειπες ειναι πραγματι λιγο ,οταν και πριν ηταν ετσι οπως λες ...


για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα αυριο πρεπει να δωσεις στο στομα .αν δεν γινεται με τιποτα ,τοτε βαλε 10 και οχι 7 σταγονες αλλα με δικια σου ευθυνη .θα επαιρνα εγω την ευθυνη αν μου ελεγες οτι πριν το πουλι επινε νερο και τωρα καθεται σε μια πατηθρα φουσκωμενο και δεν πινει .δεν ξερουμε καν την κατασταση του ... ειναι φουσκωμενο  συνηθως ; ετσι εχω καταλαβει 

βαλε σιγουρα αυριο και κουτσουλιες

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη του εβαλα 10σταγονες ιπιε 4 φορες απανοτες και τον αφισα να κοιμιθει μπας και κανει τιποτα με τιν δικια μου ευθυνει παντα..!!Αφτο που μου λες να κανω με το στομα μου ειναι πολυ δισκολο γιατι ειμαι λιγο ασχετος απο πουλακια και δν μπορω να το κανω θα δω πως θα ειναι ι καταστασι αυριο και θα ενοιμερωσω..!!Στιν αναγκι θα το κανω και οτι βγει θα προσπαθεισω να κανω τα παντα για να μιν παει χαμενο...!!!Λοιπον καλο σου βραδυ τορα ειναι μεσα τον αφισα να κοιμιθει για οτι νεο και οτι βοιθεια χρειαστω θα σας ενοιμερωσω αυριοο καληνυχτα..!!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν μπορεις με τιποτα ,βαζε εστω 10 σταγονες και αν το πουλι πινει κανονικα νερο ,απο τις 5 το απογευμα και μετα ,βαζε καθαρο νερο .αν δειχνει να πινει λιγο ,να την αφηνεις μεχρι το βραδυ

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν καταλαβα δημητρη τι θελεις να πεις ακριβος??

----------


## jk21

αν δεν μπορεις να δωσεις φαρμακο στο στομα με τιποτα ,τοτε κανεις αυτο που εκανες και τωρα .αντι 7 σταγονες ,διαλυεις 10 στην ποτιστρα .αν το πουλι ειναι νωχελικο και πινει ελαχιστα νερο και κοιμαται πιθανον εντος της ημερας ,δεν αλλαζεις τιποτε μεχρι να νυχτωσει και να κοιμηθει 

αν το πουλι ομως δειχνει κινητικο και πινει νερο κανονικα ,ενω του εχεις βαλει τις 10 σταγονες απο πρωι πρωι στην ποτιστρα ,μολις παει 5 το απογευμα ,βγαζεις την ποτιστρα με το διαλυμα και επαναφερεις την ποτιστρα με καθαρο νερο

το ιδιο πραγμα κανεις για 6 μερες

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη οτι νεο εχο θα σε ενειμερωσω ευχαριστωω..!!

----------


## olga

Κωνσταντίνε τι έγινε με το πουλάκι?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον σιμερα που ξυπνισα τον πιρα στο δωματειο μου ειναι ποιο ζωιρως καθεται στο ενα ποδαρακι του δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχει πολλα νευρα δαγκωνει σινεχεια τα καγκελα και βγαζει μια κραυγει..φενεται να ειναι λιγο καλιτερα ετσι τον βλεπω θα διξει ομως...!!Εγο σινεχιζω κανωνικα τιν δωσει του 10σταγονες..το θεμα ειναι τορα ολοι τιν ιμερα το νερο με το φαρμακο θα τον εχο???

----------


## olga

Με το φάρμακο κάνε ότι σου είπε ο Δημήτρης, νομίζω το απογευμα του είπε να του βάλεις νερό χωρίς φάρμακο. Βάλε αν μπορείς και μια φωτογραφία απο τις κουτσουλιές του σε λευκό χαρτι.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει Olga τορα μολις του αλλαξα το χαρτι στις επομενες που θα κανει αμα μπορεσω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες ολα τα αλλα γιατι τα κανει? διχνει οτι φοβατε κατι παντος..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει Olga τορα μολις του αλλαξα το χαρτι στις επομενες που θα κανει αμα μπορεσω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες ολα τα αλλα γιατι τα κανει? διχνει οτι φοβατε κατι παντος..!!Τορα παλι καθεται φουσκομενος και κλινει τα ματακια του...!!

----------


## olga

Ειπες πως τον πήρες πρόσφατα απο πετ σοπ ετσι? Ίσως να κάνει έτσι επείδή δεν έχει συνηθήσει. Είναι λογικό να σε φοβάται ακόμα και όταν πλησιάζεις να απομακρίνεται. 
Τώρα το ότι καθεται και κουρνιάζει και κλείνει τα μάτια δείχνει πως είναι άρρωστό, οπότε όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς βάλε μια φωτό του πουλιού και τις κουτσουλιές του.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει ολγα μολις τορα εκανε μια κοτσιλια στις επομενες θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφεια θα ιτανε καλα μιπως να τον βγαλω λιγο εξω να παρει καθαρω αερα?? ι να του ανιξω λιγο τιν πορτα να δει λιγο φως και να τον χτιπισει λιγο αερας?

----------


## olga

Μην αλλάξεις τώρα θέσει στο κλουβί του για να μην στρεσαριστεί περισσότερο, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να τον έχεις σε ένα δωμάτιο που να το βλέπει ήλιος και να αερίζεται καλά. Πρόσεξε όμως να μην το χτυπάει ο αερας.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Τον ανιξα μολις τορα τιν πορτα και κανει σαν τρελος φοναζει και κουνιεται απο εδο και απο εκει τορα αφτο ειναι καλο ι κακο??

----------


## jim4

Φυσικα και εξω να το εχεις μια χαρα μερα ειναι.Γιατι το εχεις μεσα?

----------


## jim4

> Τον ανιξα μολις τορα τιν πορτα και κανει σαν τρελος φοναζει και κουνιεται απο εδο και απο εκει τορα αφτο ειναι καλο ι κακο??


πολυ καλο ειναι δειχνει οτι εξω θελει να ειναι οσο μπορεις πιο πρωι να το βγαζεις κ να το βαζεις μεσα πριν νυχτωσει.Μπορεις κ συνεχεια εξω να το εχεις καλυτερα ειναι αν πιστευρις οτι θα ειναι ασφαλη !

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Jim διαβασες τι λεει στα προιγουμενα που εχο γραψει?? γιατι το πουλακι μου ειναι αρωστοο..!!

----------


## jim4

Και τι σημαινει αυτο?Το στρεσαρεις περισσοτερο αν το εχεις συνεχεια μεσα κλειστο ειδες πως εκανε οταν βγηκε? Μπορεις να το παρακολουθεις κ εξω κ να το φροντιζεις

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εξω σιμερα εδο εχει σινεφεια και εχει λιγο πσιχρα γιαυτο ρωτισα..Δεν εχει ηλιο..!!

----------


## jim4

Την ημερα κ ειδικα τωρα το μεσημερι (ακομα και στη μεση του χειμωνα να ηταν) ειναι μια χαρα εξω.Ελπιζω να γινει καλα παντως!

----------


## kirkal

καταλαβαίνω το άγχος και την στενοχώρια σου ....αλλά ας διορθώσει κάποιος τα ποστ.δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν ούτε μια λέξη σωστά γραμμένη...η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι δείγμα παιδείας και μόρφωσης...
συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση δεν το συνηθίζω ..αλλά δεν αντέχεται...απαγορεύονται τα  greeklish για να γράφουμε ελληνικά και όχι κορακίστικα

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει jim σε ευχαριστω παντος λεω να τον αφισω ακομα σιμερα μεσα να δω τιν πορεια του πως θα παει..τον εχο ανιξει τιν πορτα και ειναι διπλα στο παραθιρω οποτε του ερχεται αερας βλεπει και εξω!!!Μακαρι να γινει καλιτερα :/

----------


## olga

Jim4 ο Κωνσταντίνος του πουλί το έχει μόνο 2 βδομάδες, οπότε κανονικά δεν θα επρεπε να ανοίγει το κλουβί του να βάζει μέσα τα χέρια του αλλά να κάθεται απλά διπλά του και να του μιλάει, γιατί το πουλί ακόμα είναι φοβισμένο. Αν το βγάζει έξω στο μπαλκόνι γνωμη μου είναι ότι θα στρεσαριστεί ακόμα περισσότερο, γιατί εγώ απο αυτά που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος καταλαβαίνω πως κάνει σαν τρελό γιατί φοβάται. 

Κωνσταντίνε φαντάζομαι πως το δωμάτιο που τον έχεις έχει παράθυρο.. αν ανοίξεις λοιπόν το παράθυρο και το τζάμι και τις κουρτίνες(για να μην φιλτράροντε οι ακτίνες του ήλιου) τότε είναι το ίδιο σαν να το βγάζεις έξω αλλά χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετακινείς το κλουβί του. Και εφόσον έχει ψυχρα φροντισε να μην το χτυπά ο αέρας.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει Olga αφτο εκανα  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ πολλα λογια για το τιποτα .απο χτες περιμενουμε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες .το πουλι ειναι αρρωστο και αφου εχεις επιλεξει να μην του δινεις φαρμακο στο στομα ,τοτε αστο να ηρεμησει σε σημειο που να το χτυπα ο ηλιος αλλα εντος κλουβιου .οταν ειναι αρρωστα τα πουλια εχουν αναγκη θερμοτητας και ηρεμιας .αν το πουλι εχει πιει αρκετο νερο απο το πουλι στις 5 βαζεις καθαρο νερο στην ποτιστρα και πριν πας για υπνο βαζεις νεο διαλυμα με αντιβιωση για να πιει μολις ξυπνησει το πρωι ,εκτος αν αυτο γινεται αφου πρωτα ξυπνησεις εσυ .τοτε βαζεις αντιβιωση στο νερο πολυ νωρις το πρωι (το ιδανικοτερο) .

περιμενω αμεσα φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες .αν αυτο δεν γινει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω(θα βαζεις καθε μερα ) αν υπαρχει προοδος στην υγεια του πουλιου .δειχνεις να μην εχεις εμπειρια στη διαχειριση του και απο μακρια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν μπορεις με πιστοτητα να μεταδωσεις το βαθμο της βελτιωσης

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Τορα εβγαλα φωτογραφιες δημητρη και τις ανεβαζω να τις δεις..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια δες δημητρη και πες μου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κωσταντινε εχουν αχωνευτα σπορακια οι κουτσουλιες?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

οχι αφτο ειναι ετσι οπως τρωει γιατι απο πανω ειναι το φαγιτο του εκει κα8οτανε και τις εκανε

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ετσι νομιζω κιολας δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## jk21

δινε το φαρμακο ,μην τον πολυενοχλεις και ολα θα πανε καλα .και να ειχε κατι ειναι σε υποχωρηση .εκτος αν δεν εχει σχεση με γαστρεντερικο και εχει με αναπνευστικο που δεν νομιζω

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια ειναι σχηματισμενη .το χρωμα νορμαλ .οχι πολλα ουρα και ο χρωματισμος τους μαλλον επηρεασμενος απο το κεντρικο μερος .οχι πρασινος απο μονος του

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Νερο δεν πινει πολυ ομως σιμερα δν το ειδα να πινει παρα πολυ σχεδον καθολου ποιο πολυ τρωει ενω σικωθεικε καλα με ορεξει τορα κατσουφιαζει παλι..!!Παντος το παρατιρισα απο εχτες και ειδικα τορα που γραφω Φταρνιζεται μιπως ειναι κρυομενος?? Τιν δωσει να τιν συνεχιζω κανωνικα και να μιν τιν αλλαξω σε νερο που ελεγες?? 10σταγονες ι να τιν κατεβασω??

----------


## jk21

αν δεν πινει νερο αφηνεις το διαλυμα οπως ειναι και συνεχιζεις και αυριο στην ιδια δοση .μεθαυριο βλεπουμε .

για το φταρνισμα ... τι να σου πω ... θα ηθελα να δεις στο βαθος του στοματος για λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες που ισως να δειχνανε μυκητες αλλα δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερεις .την περιπτωση να το πας σε πτηνιατρο ; πως την βλεπεις;

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Σε πτηνιατρο δεν νομιζω να το παω αν ιτανε θα το ειχα παει εδο και μερες λογο οικονομικον χρηματον δεν γινεται ετσι πως μας εχουκανει..!!Το αφισα μεσα μονο του να ηρεμισει και να κοιμιθει αμα θελει δεν θα το ξανα ενοχλεισω μεχρι αυριο και βλεπουμε τιν πορια του..!!

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις την αντιβιωση και να ειναι καπου ζεστα !  αν συνεχιζει  να φταρνιζεται και τις επομενες μερες θα δουμε

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενταξει δημητρη σε ευχαριστω θα σε ενοιμερωσω οτι προκιψει :d

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σας παιδια ολα διχνουνε να πιγενουνε καλιτερα σιμερα ο (jimakos) Μου φενεται να ειναι καλα οχι τελεια!!!Φενεται αδιναμος ακομα αλλα ειναι καλιτερα..Δημητρη τορα για το φαρμακο που τον δινω τον βλεπω πως δεν πινει σχεδον καθολου νερο μιπως να τον κατεβασω τιν δωσει σιγα σιγα? και να του ριχνω 5-6 με σταγονες?? Λες να τον πικρενει και να μιν πινει?? τον aidonine ποτε να το αρχισω να του βαζω??

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις ακριβως οπως καθε μερα .στο ιδιο νερο βαζε αν θες και aidonine

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δηλαδη 10 σταγονες απο το ενα και 10 απο το αλλο?

----------


## jk21

το aviomycin ναι .το αλλο οσο λεει  6-8 σταγονες σε 100ml

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν το βλεπει να πινει ομως νερο ρε δημητρη λες να μιν του αρεσει και να εχουμε τιποτα αλλο?? ι να πινει οταν δεν το κοιταω εγω τι να πω..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

και οταν λες σε 100ml σε για ποια ποτιστρα μιλας??

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ ειτε θα εχεις την αντιβιωση στο νερο με κινδυνο να μην πινει ουτε νερο ουτε αυτην ,ειτε θα αποφασισεις να δινεις στο στομα αντιβιωση ..... τριτη λυση δεν υπαρχει 

δεν μιλαω για καμμια ποτιστρα ,διαλυεις σε 100 ml τις βιταμινες και τις βαζεις μετα οσο χωρουν στην ποτιστρα που εχεις

----------


## moutro

Να παρατηρήσω απλά ότι αναφέρθηκε οτι το πουλακι αρχιζει και κουρνιαζει κατα τις 7 παρά το απογευμα... Εκεινη την ώρα αρχιζει και σουρουπωνει πια, οποτε αν δεν το κανει αλλη στιγμη μεσα στη διάρκεια της μερας, μηπως απο μονο του αυτο δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο?? 
Ευχομαι να γινει καλα το πουλακι σου..

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Οχι moutro δεν το κανει μονο εκινει τιν ωρα ακομα ειναι στιν αναρωσει δεν εχει γινει ακομα τελεια φενεται πως ειναι ακομα αδιναμος και κουρασμενος εχτες ιτανε καλιτερα απο σιμερα με ανυσιχει καπως αλλα λογικα θα θεραπευτη εγο συνεχιζω κανωνικα τιν θεραπεια του και βλεπουμε!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Τι να το πιραζει ρε παιδια παρατιρω τις κουτσουλιες του ειναι παλι ιγρες σαν διαρια λετε να φτεει ι τροφι τιποτα ι ιλιοσπορι??

----------


## lagreco69

Τι διατροφη του κανεις? αναλυτικα τα παντα.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Παπαγαλινει χιμα του δινω και συσκεβασμενι τις Parrot prestige αφτα δεν του δινω κατι αλλο !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Της Versele laga τους δινω και εγω. τωρα η παπαγαλινη η χυμα" δεν ξερω μπορει να φταιει και αυτη.
τι να πω κωσταντινε, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν νομιζω ομως γιατι αν ιτανε θα μου τα εκανε απο τιν αρχη αφτα τεσπα θα δω τι θα κανω θα διξει μεχρι να τελειωσει ι θεραπεια του..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σας παιδια περασαν 10 μερες απο εκεινι τιν ιμερα που τον αρχισα τιν θεραπια του σιμερα τελειωσε βλεπω πως ι κουτσουλιες του ειναι καλες ειναι κανονικες ουρα δεν εχει πολλα..!! αλλα παλι δεν εχει σινερθει καθεται με κλειστα τα ματια του τρωει πινει αφτο τι να εχει ρε παιδια??

----------


## Ρία

συνεχεια κλειστά τα έχει τα μάτια;

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

εε καθεται σε ενα σιμειο τα ανιγει τα κλινει αφτοιν τιν δουλεια κανει..!!

----------


## jk21

το φταρνισμα συνεχιζεται; θελω να δω τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ναι το φταρνισμα συνεχιζεται τον ακουσα και εχτες το βραδυ ι κουτσουλιες ειναι κανονικοτατες αφτοιν τιν στιγμι δν μπορω να ανεβασω αλλα ειναι μεγαλες πρασινες κανωνικες

----------


## jk21

περιμενω τις φωτο .εσυ παρε απο φαρμακειο nystamysin σιροπι (εχει γυρω στα 3 ευρω ) και μια συρριγγα του 1 ml .θα σου πω να το ξεκινησεις και δοσολογια ,αφου δω πρωτα και τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

μαλλον οκ  !

αλλα δωσε 3.75 ml νυσταμισιν στα 100 ml νερου για 10 μερες .κομμενη καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή στικς με μελι ή μπισκοτοειδη εγχρωμα 

δεν σου λεω δοση στο στομα για να μην στρεσσαριστει το πουλι μετα και απο την προηγουμενη αγωγη .αν και ειναι καλυτερα στο στομα

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον απο τροφι του δινω συσκευασμενι και παπαγαλινει αφτα πιραζουνε?? σε τι ποτιστρα να το δινω το σιρωπι?? και θα το βαζω με σιριγκα μεσα στο νερο?? τι σιριγκα να παρω για να τα λεει ακριβος??

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λοιπον δημητρη αρχισα τιν δωσολογια πιγα πιρα τα μετρισα ολα κανωνικα στα 100μλ δινω 3,75μλ λες με αφτο να συνερθει??

----------


## jk21

συρριγγα του 1 ml 

συσκευασμενη αυγοτροφη εννοεις; αν ειναι αυγοτροφη ,να μην δωσεις γιατι εχει ζαχαρη .προς το παρον τουλαχιστον 

σε ποτιστρα αν εχεις των 100 ml ή θα διαλυεις σε καποιο δοχειο ογκομετρο και θα το μεταφερεις στην οποια ποτιστρα  .θα μετρα το φαρμακο με την συρριγγα (3 συρριγγες + 3/4 της συρριγγας συνολικα )  και θα το ριχνεις σε 100 ml νερου 

ελπιζω να συνελθει ... δημητρης jk21 ηλεκτρονικος εκπαιδευτικος (οχι γιατρος ! )

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ενοοω συσκευασμενι τροφι που εχει μεσα διαφορα οχι αυγοτροφι ι δικια του τροφη που τρονε ιλιοσπουρους και τα σχετικα που εχει μεσα αυγοτροφι δν προλαβα να του δωσο ακομα γιατι μου ετιχε αφτο με τιν αρωστια..!!Τι θες να πεις 3/4 εγο τιν σιριγγα που πηρα ειναι μεχρι 5 μλ ποσα δλδ να διαλισω μεσα στο νερο απο αφτοιν??

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις των 5 ml ξεχνας τι σου ελεγα και εκει που λεει  1    2   3   4   5
εσυ δινεις αναμεσα στο 3 και στο 4 και πιο κοντα στο 4  εδω   ## πανω απο τα συμβολα προς το δεξι

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

ΑΑ ενταξει δημητρη σε ευχαριστω μεχρι στιγμις τα εχω κανει ολα ετσι οπως πρεπει θα διξει ι πορια του αφτο το σιρωπι ειναι μονο για το φταρνισμα??δν πιστευω να τον επιρεασει σε τιποτα αλλο??

----------


## jk21

αυτο το σιροπι ειναι μονο για μυκητες που μπορει να προκαλεσουν και φταρνισμα 

http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html  (ονομαζεται και thrush ή με μεταφραση google τσιχλα ... ουδεμιαν σχεση .για candida μυκητες αν δεις αναφερεται ) 

Thrush is a common disease of pet and other birds. It is a condition that distresses the bird, causing it to become depressed and lifeless. A bird with thrush often shows dropping changes because the infection irritates the bowel lining. The dropping of thrush commonly infects the mouth, causing birds to swallow excessively. It may even infect the sinus and *cause sneezing.* Thrush infections are potentially life threatening when left unattended.

*Τι είναι η τσίχλα;*
Τσίχλα είναι μια κοινή ασθένεια των κατοικίδιων ζώων και άλλα πτηνά. Είναι μια κατάσταση που στενοχωρεί το πουλί, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει κατάθλιψη και άψυχο. Ένα πουλί με τσίχλα δείχνει συχνά πέφτουν αλλαγές, διότι η μόλυνση ερεθίζει την εσωτερική επιφάνεια του εντέρου. Η πτώση του τσίχλα συνήθως μολύνει το στόμα, προκαλώντας τα πουλιά να καταπιεί υπερβολικά. Μπορεί να μολύνει ακόμα και τον κόλπων και να *προκαλέσει φτέρνισμα*. Λοιμώξεις Τσίχλα είναι δυνητικά απειλητικές για τη ζωή, όταν αφήνονται αφύλακτα.

----------


## jk21

δες και εδω

http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics%20...Cxsneezing.htm

Οι αιτίες ενός πουλιού φτέρνισμα περιλαμβάνουν:

Κάπνισμα από τον ιδιοκτήτη

Σκόνη φτερών όταν μάδημαΑλλεργίες σωματιδίων αερολυμάτων

Dusty περιβάλλον / ανεπαρκή εξαερισμό ή σκόνη σπόρωνSinus απόφραξη με ξένα σώματα συμπεριλαμβανομένων των σπόρωνRhinoliths (δημιουργία του κυτταρικού υλικού, που συνήθως σχετίζονται με ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Α)Ο υποσιτισμός, ειδικά βιταμίνη Α υπερκεράτωση ανεπάρκειαΕνδορινική όγκουςMycoplasma λοιμώξεων*Μύκητες και / ή βακτηριακές λοιμώξεις aspergillus Cryptococcus candida*Ιογενής λοίμωξη (σπάνια) ευλογιάς, reo παραμυξοϊών polyomaΧλαμυδίασης (Ψιττάκωση)Iactrogenic fromula διατροφή και τα φάρμακα

επισης 
για την ουσια του φαρμακου στη σελ 999 του πιο κατω συνδεσμου  ,πανω δεξια θα διαβασεις οτι εχει ελαχιστες παρενεργειες και δεν απορροφαται απο το γαστρεντερικο αλλα η περισσεια αποβαλλεται με τις κουτσουλιες 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/35.pdf

----------


## Ρία

τελικά τι έγινε με το πουλάκι;;

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πως παει το κοκατιλακι?? Καλυτερεψε???

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια εχτες του αρχισα τιν αντιβιωσει θα διξει στις επομενες μερες θα σας ενοιμερωσω

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Εύχομαι να πάει καλύτερα το πουλάκι. Περαστικά

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Σε ευχαριστς βιβη...!!!Γεια σας παιδια ολα διχνουνε με αυτιν τιν θεραπεια ο jimakoss να ειναι αρκετα καλιτερα θα σας ενειμερωσω για τιν εξελιξει του..!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Περαστικα!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σας παιδια σιμερα ειναι ι τελεφται μερα απο τιν θεραπεια που μου ειχατε δωσει για τον Jimako μου..!!!Ολα φενονται να ειναι πολυ καλα και ι κουτσουλιες του και ι υγεια του το φταρνασμα εχει σταματισει το κανει που και που..!!!Απο αυριο του αρχιζω κανωνικα νερακι λιχουδιες και ολα τα σχετικα να τον βαλω σε μια σιραα...!!!Δεν νομιζω να χριαζεται τιποτα αλλο φενεται να ειναι υγιεις..Αρχισε να ειναι και παλι χαρουμενος να σφυραει και ολα τα σχετικα..!!Ευχαριστω πολυ ολα τα παιδια μεσα απο τιν καρδια μου που με βοιθεισανε για τιν υγεια του και δεν επαθε τιποτα σοβαρο σας ευχαριστω και παλι  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

αυτα ειναι ευχαριστα νεα ! ποσες μερες εδωσες νυσταμισιν ακριβως συμπληρωμενες; το φταρνισμα εστω και αραια ,αν μειωθηκε θελει προσοχη μεχρι να εξαφανισθει τελειως .ξεχνα καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,κιτρινη βιταμινη και στικς μελιου-σπορων γιατι το πουλι εχει προδιαθεση στους μυκητες και η ζαχαρη που περιεχουν θα τους γιγαντωσει και παλι ! αν εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη δωσε 5-6 μερες συνεχομενα στο νερο ,αρκετα χορταρικα και ειδικα πικρα ραδικια και ζωχους τακτικοτατα και μετα απο μια βδομαδα θα δωσεις αντι βιταμινες (που θα εχεις σταματησει )  μισο κουταλι του γλ μηλοξυδο σε 100 ml νερο για 5 -6 μερες συνεχομενα

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σου δημητρη σιμερα ειναι ι 10τη μερα και ετσι τελειωνο..!!Ωραια το φταρνισμα θα το προσεξω...!!! Αυγοτροφη απο μαγαζι ετοιμι μπορω να του δωσω ι οχι??Κεχρι?? Οταν λες πολυβιταμινη τι θες να πεις?? Απο χορταρικα τι μπορω να του προσφερω?? και οταν λες αντι βιταμινες τι θες να πεις?? Συνγωμι για τις πολλες ερωτισεις αλλα ειμαι καινουργιος στο χομπι και δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα..!!

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφη ετοιμη απο μαγαζι ειτε συσκευασμενη ειτε οχι  , ξεχνα την οριστικα απο τη διατροφη του γιατι ολες εχουν ζαχαρη ή μελι (δεν διαφερει σε αυτο που θελουμε να αποφυγουμε ) που ειναι τροφη για τους μυκητες .το πουλι εχει προδιαθεση και η εισαγωγη της και σε μικρη ποσοτητα στη διατροφη του ,ειναι ικανη να τους ξανα ενισχυσει .οι μυκητες ποτε δεν εξαφανιζονται εντελως ,απλα μειωνονται σε μη παθογονα επιπεδα .αν δεν θες να φτιαχνεις καποια συνταγη (εχουμε αρκετες εδω μεσα ) χωρις ζαχαρη τοτε πρεπει να τρωει φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο σφιχτο . ΚΕΧΡΙ τσαμπι μαλλον που  εννοεις ναι αν ειναι το φυσικο και οχι σαν παστελι με μελι ή ζαχαρη . πολυβιταμινη ειναι υγρα ή υδατοδιαλυτα συμπληρωματα διατροφης πχ mutavit ,Nekton s κλπ  

χορταρικα απο αυτα 
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*οταν ανεφερα αντι βιταμινες ,εννοουσα οτι τοτε θα εχεις τελειωσει με την παροχη πολυβιταμινης που σου προτεινα να δωσεις αμεσα ,και θα δωσεις σκετο μηλοξυδο στο νερο ,στην δοσολογια που ανεφερα 

εδω ειμαστε για να βοηθουμε οπου μπορουμε ! χαιρομαι να βλεπω νεα μελη να θελουνε να μαθουν !

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δηλαδη ρε δημητρη δεν καταλαβα τι πρεπει να του δωσω ακομα ?? και για ποσες μερες για να ειναι ενταξει ο Jimakos mou!!

----------


## jk21

Αυριο ξεκινας για 5 μερες πολυβιταμινη .αν δεν εχεις καποια παρα απο το φαρμακειο BECOZYME S


Πολυβιταμινες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S

για πουλι 100γρ δηλαδη πανω κατω ενα κοκατιλ ,δινεις 15-16 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου δηλαδη σχεδον 0.9 - 1 ml becozyme στα 100 ml νερου .αλλαγη καθε μερα


την αλλη βδομαδα (ασε 2 μερες κενο μετα τις βιταμινες ) δινεις μισο κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερου για αλλες 5 μερες 


δεν δινεις ποτε οτιδηποτε εχει μεσα του ζαχαρη και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες του εμποριου εχουν ,αρα τις ξεχνας

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη σε ευχαριστω και τα αφτα μπορω να τα παρω απο κανονικο φαρμακειο σωστα??

----------


## jk21

becozyme s απο φαρμακειο για ανθρωπους 
μηλοξυδο απο καταστημα βιολογικων προιοντων ή σταντ βιολογικων σε σουπερ παρκετ

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

δημητρη απο αφτα τα 2 που ανεφερες πολυβιταμινες v-daylin και becozyme-s πρεπει να τα παρω και τα 2?

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΕ ειδες πουθενα να σου αναφερω για v daylin ; ημουν σαφης becozyme s

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη συγνωμι απλος ανχωνομαι και ροταω μιν κανο κανενα λαθος σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δημητρη εχουμε προβλιμα επιδει εχο αλλο 2 budgerigar εχο που τα ακουω λιγες μερες φταρνιζονται και σιμερα το 1 δν το βλεπω καλα πσιλοκοιματε λες να κολισαν ??? να τα αρχισω αντιβιωση και αφτα?? :/

----------


## jk21

να τα βαλεις αυριο να τα χτυπα ο ηλιος να ζεσταινονται κοντα στο παραθυρο .αν δεις καποιο να επιδεινωνεται μου λες .στο συγκεκριμενο που ειδες βελτιωση ,αυτη εγινε με αντιμυκητισιακο και οχι αντιβιωση .δεν ξερω αν στα αλλα ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα ή μικροβιο ,αλλα αν ειναι και σε αυτα μυκητας ,κατι συμβαινει με τις συνηθειες διατροφης τους ... κατι εδινες ή δινεις με αρκετη ζαχαρη .ομως σε εκεινα μπορει να ειναι απλο κρυωματακι και με το να τα εχεις σε εντονα ζεστο χωρο βελτιωθουν .αν δεις να χειροτερευουν μου το λες αυριο αμεσως

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη οτι και αν σιμβει θα σε ενειμερωσω σε ευχαριστω για ολα και για τον χρονο σου..!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δημητρη τελειωσε σιμερα ι θεραπεια και με το μηλοξυδο το πουλακι διχνει να ειναι καλα ολα ειναι ενταξει..!!!Μονο ι πτερορια να περασει και μετα πιστεβω θα ειμαι ενταξει..!!! Πρεπει να του δοσω και τιποτα αλλο??

----------


## Ρία

δεν βάζεις κ καμιά φωτό να δούμε κ εμείς;;;

----------


## jk21

> ξεχνα καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,κιτρινη βιταμινη και στικς μελιου-σπορων γιατι το πουλι εχει προδιαθεση στους μυκητες και η ζαχαρη που περιεχουν θα τους γιγαντωσει και παλι ! αν εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη δωσε 5-6 μερες συνεχομενα στο νερο ,αρκετα χορταρικα και ειδικα πικρα ραδικια και ζωχους τακτικοτατα


τα εχουμε πει ! 

καθε μηνα να δινεις για 5 μερες μηλοξυδο οπως και τωρα .συνεχομενες

----------


## Giwrgos13

Βαλε καμια φωτο να δουμε και εμεις

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ενταξει δημητρη Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα να σε καλα  :Big Grin: !!!Ενταξει παιδια οταν μπορεσω θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο το πουλακι και απο τις κουτσουλιες του...!!!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Γεια σας παιδιά ξανά πάλι σε αφτο το ποστ θέλω να πω πως βλέπω το κοκατιλ εδώ και μέρες πως δεν ενεργείτε καλά πάλι βγάζει πάρα πολλά ουρά και λίγα κόπρανα όλο το χαρτί γεμίζει από ουρά λες και ρίχνεις νερό γιατί?

----------


## mariakappa

μπορουμε να τα δουμε στο χαρτι? 
αλλαξες κατι στην διατροφη του?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Όχι παιδιά δεν το άλλαξα κάτι στην διατροφή του απλά έχει καιρό τώρα που είναι έτσι και έλεγα μήπως στρώσει άλλα δεν βλέπω βελτίωση [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ρία

Μπορεί να είναι κ ούρα. Μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτό την κοιλιά του? Με χλιαρό νερό απομάκρυνε με ΤΑ χέρια σου τα πούπουλα.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν γίνεται σωτηρία ξέρεις την φάση είναι πολύ άγριο δεν γίνεται να τον πιάσω ουραα είναι αφού μόλις τα κάνει τότε βγαίνει και όλο αφτο που είναι σαν νερό..ΤΙ παίζει? :/

----------


## Ρία

δεν γίνεται μόνο με τις κουτσουλιές όμως.... άσε που στο χαρτί κουζίνας απλώνονται κιόλας! για βγάλε και σε χαρτι Α4. απλά τα υγρά γύρω γύρω είναι διαφανα, γι αυτό πιστεύω πως είναι ούρα.
η διαθεση του πως είναι;;;

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Μα σου λέω μόνο από τις κουτσουλιές είναι δεν γίνεται από κάπου άλλου ναι ξέρω απλονοντε..Η διάθεσή του είναι καλή ούτε φουσκώνει ούτε κοιματε τραγουδάει όλα καλά αλλά και ι κουτσουλιές του είναι σαν νερό..!!

----------


## Ρία

χαχα!! εννοώ ότι δεν γίνεται να εξάγουμε συμπέρασμα μόνο από τις κουτσουλιές. θα ήταν καλό να βλέπαμε κ την κοιλιά. κ ο δικός μου παπαγαλος πολλές φορές βγάζει μόνο νερό. αλλά το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο κ μου είπε πως είναι ούρα!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Λες να μην έχει κάτι και έτσι άπλα να τις κάνει?? άλλα δεν μου φενοντε για φυσιολογικά :/

----------


## jk21

το οτι εχει καλη συμπεριφορα ειναι κατι θετικο ! τα ουρα μπορει να ειναι και απο μικροβιο στα νεφρα ,αλλα μπορει να πινει απλα πολυ νερο .δεν εχουν προβληματικο χρωμα και το κεντρικο μερος αν δινεις χορταρικα δικαιολογειται μεχρι ενα μερος ,να εχει πρασινο εντονο χρωμα .κοβεις καθε χορταρικο *προσωρινα* (εκτος του χρωματος ,δινει και νερο στον οργανισμο των πουλιων ) και δινει μονο μιγμα σπορων .ξαναβλεπουμε μετα και τις κουτσουλιες .αν μπορεις βγαλε και την κοιλια του .το σχημα της κουτσουλιας που ειναι λεπτο με προβληματιζει μονο αν μου πεις οτι παλιοτερα (πριν 2-3 βδομαδες ) ηταν διαφορετικο .το χρωμα αυτο (πρασινο ζουζουνι ανοιχτο ) το κανει μονιμα στην κουτσουλια; 

υπαρχει και η περιπτωση διαβητη (διαταραχη του σακχαρου στο αιμα ,λογω ανωμαλιας παραγωγης ινσουλινης απο τον οργανισμο ) που δινει πολλα ουρα ,αλλα αυτο χωρις ειδικη εξεταση δεν μπορει να διαπιστωθει

----------


## mariakappa

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι διαρροια και οντως τα ουρα ειναι πολλα.εχεις παρατηρησει εαν πινει πολυ νερο?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Ρε παιδιά μήπως τα διάφορα ηλιόσπορους και αφτα που το δίνω εξτρά στην τροφή τον δημιουργούνε δυάρια?

----------


## olga

Αυτό που έχει δεν φαίνεται για διάρροια γιατί οι κουτσουλιές φαίνονται σχηματισμένες σωστά αλλά με πολλά ούρα. 
Όταν είχα πάρει ένα απο τα κόκατιλ που έχω παρατήρησα πως κουτσουλούσε πολύ συχνά και με πολλά υγρά (κάποιες φορές μόνο υγρά) αλλά είχε καλά σχηματισμένες κουτσουλιές. Επίσεις έπινε υπερβολικά πολύ νερό μάλλον γιατί απο το πολύ νερό που έχανε αφυδατώνονταν. Από τα πετ σοπ μου έλεγαν πως ήταν διάρροια, εδώ δεν ήμουν ακόμα μέλος. Οπότε έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και βρήκα σε ένα ξένο site πως υπάρχει μια ασθένεια ''πολυουρία'' που περιέγραφε ακριβως τα συμπτώματα που είχε και το δικό μου κόκατιλ. Τελικά ζήτησα φάρμακο απο πετ σοπ για την πολυουρία του έκανα τη θεραπεία που έγραφε η συσκευασία και μπορώ να πω πως απο τότε δεν είχε κανενα πρόβλημα το συγκεκριμένο πουλί. 
Δεν ξέρω αν οι υπόλοιποι πιο έμπειροι έχετε ακούσει για κάτι τέτοιο αλλά εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει...

----------


## geogothergun

Κωνσταντίνε πρέπει να το πας ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ σε γιατρό το πουλάκι.

----------


## aeras

Πολυουρία μπορεί να προκαλείται από ιογενείς λοιμώξεις, άγχος, νεφρική νόσο ή δηλητηρίαση. Να το πας σε κτηνίατρο.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Δεν μπορώ να το πάω σε κτηνίατρο παιδιά λόγο χρημάτων και είμαστε σε δύσκολη κατάσταση οπότε δεν έχω την άνεση να το κάνω αφτο :/

----------


## aeras

Το φτέρωμα του είναι κανονικό? (ομαλό)  το ράμφος έχει δυσμορφία?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωνσταντινε, συγνωμη για τον τροπο που θα σου πω αυτο που θελω να πω, γιατι αλλιως θα σκασω! Εχω διαβασει τα θεματα που ανεβαζες κατα καιρους και παρακολουθουσα την εξελιξη του κοκατιλ σου, σε αυτο το θεμα! Και παρολο που δεν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση να πας το πουλι σου σε γιατρο, παιρνεις και δευτερο κοκατιλ! Τι αλλο να πω..! Μου φαινεται, πως μονο δικαιολογιες εισαι! Δεχομαι πως πολλες οικογενειες εχουν οικονομικα προβληματα, ομως απο τη στιγμη που δεν μπορεις να πας το πουλακι σου σε κτηνιατρο πας και παιρνεις δευτερο κοκατιλ.. κατι τετοιο με εκνευριζει! Ζητω συγγνωμη για τον τροπο που μιλω, απλως δεν καταλαβαινω την νοοτροπια μερικων ανθρωπων!

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Νικο με δουλευεις φιλε μου? το πουλακι ιτανε μια χαρα ποιος ο λογος να με εμποδισει να παρω και 2ο? δεν καταλαβενω τιν σιμπεριφορα σου αν δεν σου αρεσει αφτα που γραφω μιν τα κοιτας μονο να λετε ξερεται..

----------


## olga

Κωνσταντίνε δεν στο λέει για κακό ο Νίκος, απλά θα πρέπει όλοι να έχουμε προνοήσει τι θα κάνουμε σε περίπτωση που θα αρρωστήσει κάποιο από τα πουλιά μας, όπως για παράδειγμα, τα φάρμακα που θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε αλλά και το κόστος για μια επίσκεψη στον κτηνίατρο που μπορεί να χρειαστεί. 

Αν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε από δω φυσικά και θα το κάνουμε, γιατί μια επίσκεψη στον κτηνίατρο κοστίζει όσο ένα πουλί, αλλά γιατροί δεν είμαστε και καμιά φορά δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ρισκάρει να σου δώσει μια θεραπεία, γι αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να έχουμε πάντα στο μυαλό μας πως έστω σαν τελευταία λύση σε πρόβλημα υγείας κάποιου πουλιού θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτούμε ειδικό.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ακριβως οπως τα ειπε η Ολγα! Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να συμπληρωσω.. μονο το οτι δεν σε κρινω! Δεν σου λεω να μην επαιρνες αλλο κοκατιλ! Ειναι δικαιωμα σου να παρεις, μονο το οτι δεν ειχες λεφτα να πας σε γιατρο, το πρωτο σου κοκατιλ οταν ηταν αρρωστο.. και σχεδον αμεσως μετα, αφου αναρρωσε πηρες και δευτερο.. και τωρα που υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να ειναι ξανα αρρωστο δεν εχεις τα χρηματα για την επισκεψη του στο γιατρο.. Ομως αφου δεν εχεις χρηματα, ανεβασε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες του! Μηπως μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος εμπειρος..! Α, και τα εχεις στο ιδιο κλουβι με το νεο πουλακι που πηρες?

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Όχι νικο τα εχω σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά και σε ξεχωριστά δωμάτια αλλά αν ήτανε να κολλήσουνε τα budgie μου τα είχα κοντά στο κοκατιλ άρα θα είχανε πάθει κάτι όλα μαζί..Ανέβασα φωτογραφίες θα δούμε τι θα γίνει..!!

----------


## mariakappa

ολγα τι φαρμακο ειχες δωσει γαι πολυουρια.ειναι πολυουρια αλλα για τους λογους συμφωνω με τον μιχαλη.εαν οφειλεται σε μικροβιο δινουμε αντιβιωση, εαν οφειλεται σε στρες περιμενουμε να περασει και το ενοχλουμε οσο δυνατον λιγοτερο αλλα εαν οφειλεται σε ζαχαρο ή στα νεφρα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι.
ποσο καιρο το εχεις?

----------

